# Outdoor arena lighting



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

My BIL rigged a single industrial-type sodium light about 15' high (on an existing overhead gate post) but it's on it's side and shines in my face. If I were to have it correctly mounted and pointing down, how high a post makes sense to provide a small working area? I know one bulb won't illuminate a ton, but I could at least lunge & do ground work on dark winter evenings...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I have no input on your question - but I want to sub to see what others say.

I seriously considered going to wally marts, buying solar flood lights, and putting them up high around our round pen for the same reason, and yet had concerns about the light in our eyes. DST will end far too soon and we'll be left in the dark by 5:30 in the evening, and just when the weather is finally cooling down too, darn it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We have ours on the apex of the barn at the highest point - its a barn with a full height hay loft above the stable area so quite high.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Eyes adjust better to uniform lighting than to brightness which often results in contrasting areas of dark and light that can be distracting to both horse and rider. Most people think of mounting floodlights on high towers if they do not have a covered arena that allows for multiple lights to shine more directly downward. I would be interested in hearing if anyone has tried a greater number of less intense landscape type lights illuminating the riding surface from below eye level.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Subbing to see what others say. It's dark here by 4:30 in the winter....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ideally arena lighting works the best if you have lights across from each other, high and not pointing straight down but across at each other and slightly down depending on how bright your lights are and how high you have them.
Using just one light is tough and especially if it's not bright enough to cover the area. You are almost better off to use use more lights but not as bright to help with the shadow casting and create a more uniform light over the area.


----------



## gnpenning (Aug 19, 2017)

As mentioned it's going to take more than one or two lights. Many styles of light's out there including high and low bay lights. Check with your local lighting supply house and see what they have.(not box store) 

While I don't have a link there are some online sites that will help with lighting layout and types of lights. You will need to know the area you want to cover and how high you can install.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

This may not be a popular option, or necessarily intuitive, but I bought hockey rink lights and wrapped 3 sets around my paddock so I could ride at night. Each set has about 12 bulbs, just regular, 60W bulbs. They are encased in a plastic cage. I didn't mount them very high, but since our posts stick pretty high up out of the ground (about 7-8 feet), I just suspended them on those posts. Technically, I suppose that if a horse were inclined, he could possibly reach them to chew on them. However, a) my paddock as electric fencing as well as a solid top board so they are not going near it. b) they don't stay plugged in, ever. I plug them in to ride, then unplug them. They don't exactly have a switch anyway, so they have to come out to get turned off. So if a horse did decide to find out how they taste, they would have no chance of electrocuting themselves. Around these parts, I can get these lights for about 150$ a set. I bet you Americans could get them even cheaper. 

Also, I was told they shouldn't be at eye level for the horses or myself. But honestly, 60W bulbs aren't going to blind us. They're no brighter than a reading lamp. We have had zero issues, and enjoy riding in the evening all winter long! Pics of my daughter giving her friends rides on Harley for her birthday party sleepover in February. I had enough length to string it over the horses' stalls which creates a nice glow for me to pick manure out of their paddock and do evening chores.


----------



## virexad (Mar 26, 2018)

gxip_A said:


> I installed sodium lamp before, however its life span is not very satisfactory as it needed to be replaced for every few months. I have a plan to install the led lights for outdoor arena
> 
> however, i am concern with the cost of the horse arena lights and its installation cost. another way is the do the direct retrofit by using the led lamps.


Thanks for your info. I have the similar situation.


----------

